# fitness in 2ww?



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi there, im on a diet plan at the moment, but what abotu fitness in the 2ww 

does anyone do anything or cut down? and if you cut down... to what? 

i dont know why i think any other month is gonna be any different from all the other months for 4 years when i didnt get pregnant natrually, but you know, dont wanna mess it up just in case. 

so how am i gonna loose weight if i cant do any fitness in 2ww


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I think in general you shouldn't take on a new fitness regime but if you already do some then it is ok to carry on.

I wouldn't go mad & be out jogging every day but walking and gym weight work shouldn't be an issue. Obviously for 2ww it's best to avoid any tummy work & drink lots of water to keep hydrated.

x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I was told by my clinic not to run during the 2WW, despite having run 4-5 times a week (4-5 miles a time) for the previous year - ie I wasn't new to running at all
You can still walk/do light gym stuff, but most clinics do seem to advise against running

Totally understand your desire to lose weight/not put weight on - I lost 3 stone in the year before my tx and went from a size 18 to a 10....and I was quite upset at tx getting in the way of that and me piling the weight on. But now I'm pregnant I don't care    
I can't get into my size 10 stuff and all I eat is carbs, and I'm too exhausted to exercise, but it's all worth it. I know I can lose weight afterwards - I've done it before, I can do it again

Obviously it's a personal decision but I know if I had run during the 2WW and then got a BFN I would have regretted it and worried that somehow the running had caused the BFN...ultimately you need to do what feels right for you and so you don't end up with any regrets

Wishing you all the very best
Suitcase
x


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

suitcase - congratulations on your baby.

as it is im not on tx, just trying naturally, and have been for 4 years, i would not do any fitness if i was in tx, but im not and so wondering if its still ok to do some, i think i have decided to still do a bit but nothing to harsh.

siobhan - thanks, i wont start anything new (just borrowed a mini trampoline, but defo not doing that haha.)


----------

